# موقع جميل فيه كورسات و اختبارات في الموارد البشرية



## عبد السبوح (20 يناير 2011)

ده موقع جميل اوي 

و منتدي اسمه المنتدي العربي لادارة الموارد البشرية


المهم اللي لاقيته فيه كام اختبار و كان كورس كده حلوين 

و من الواضح انه شغلهم متعوب فيه و عاملين مجهود كويس ربنا يوفقهم و يبارك لهم 




 
نبدأ بـــ الاختبارت 

*اختبار تحديد نمط الشخصية وصفاتها*


*اختبار الذكاء باللغة العربية (IQ Test)* 



*اختبار لائحة العمل السعودية* 



*الاختبار المهني لممارسي ادارة الموارد البشرية* 
 





 




ثم الدورات و أجمل ما فيها انها بالعربي و تشوفها اون لاين 


*دورة مبسطة عن إدارة الموارد البشرية*





 

*Arabic Online MS Access XP Course - Level1* 



*Arabic Online MS Access XP Course - Level2* 
 




 
*Arabic Online MS Powerpoint 2007 Course - Level1*


*Arabic Online MS Powerpoint 2007 Course - Level2* 


*Arabic Online MS Powerpoint 2007 Course - Level3* 




 *Arabic Online MS Word 2007 Course - Level 1*


*Arabic Online MS Word 2007 Course - Level 2* 


*Arabic Online MS Word 2007 Course - Level 3* 

 



 *Arabic Online MS Excel 2007 Course - Level1*



*Arabic Online MS Excel 2007 Course - Level2* 



*Arabic Online MS Excel 2007 Course - Level3* 
 




 


 





​ جزاكم الله خيرا و أسأل الله سبحانه و تعالي أن ينفعكم بها​ ​


----------



## miso3010 (21 يناير 2011)

Tamammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

